# Have I just Wasted My Time And Money?



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

So I ordered some Peptides from ProPeptides during their sale a couple of weeks ago. I am wanting to run GHRP 2 and Mod GRF 1-29. The stuff I ordered was labelled 'CJC 1293 (Mod GRF 1-29)'. Now it has come and just says CJC 1293 on the front of the vial. But after doing more reading - I think that it's actually CJC 1295 without DAC that is actually Mod GRF 1-29? So why is it labelled like that on the website. I asked their operator on the Live Chat window and the following was the conversations.

*Chat Content:*

*
**Demetra: Welcome to our real-time support chat. My name is Demetra how can I help you today? *

*Guest: Hey is your CJC 1293 relabelled Mod GRF 1-29? *

*Demetra: They are the same compound. *

*Guest: I don't think they are. CJC 1293 is the same as Mod GRF. Not Mod GRF1-29? What is the half life of your CJC 1293? *

*Demetra: The half life would depend on your research. *

*We are a research peptide supplier. *

*We do not recommend any of our products for human use. *

*Guest: In humans?. And if CJC 1293 is Mod GRF 1-29. What is CJC 1295 without DAC? And do you sell that product?*

*
*

*
*The last question didn't seem to be getting a response so I came off and went back on to continue chatting.

Chat Content:

Demetra: Welcome to our real-time support chat. My name is Demetra how can I help you today?

Guest: Hi can you tell me if your site sells CJC 1295 without DAC?

Demetra: Yes.

http://www.propeptides.net/cjc-1295-2mg

Guest: Is this the same as Mod GRF 1-29?

Demetra: Yes

Guest: You just told me a minute ago that your CJC 1293 is also Mod GRF 1-29. If they are all the same thing why are they labelled as seperate products?

Demetra: Im sorry I misread your question. Just to clarify the Mod GRF is the CJC 1293 as listed.

Guest: ok thanks

Still not sure about it all. I know quite a few guys on here have used ProPeptides before, so what products did you buy? And can you make head or tail of the labelling? Is the stuff I bought worth taking, or a waste of money?

Cheers for any help or replies.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lol, i have no idea...but the chat sounds amusing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bashman said:


> worse internet sex conv ever.....
> 
> srs, I think you should be fine. Worse case scenario it's CJC 1295 without DAC, which tbh is what most companies will sell as real Mod GRF 1-29 is more expensive.
> 
> Why would you want to use that anway and what dose was you planning? From my understaning it can cause GH bleed, maybe okay if your a girl.


Are you asking why he wants to use Mod GRF 1-29? As that causes GH bleed?

The problem here is that the people you are speaking to know nothing but basics......and marketing rules.

1293 and 1295 both started out as GRF 1-29.....1293 has had the 2nd amino removed and replaced but this causes the half life to be to short (approx 5min)

1295 had 4 Amino's altered which gave a half life of days (GH bleed)

So Mod GRF 1-29 is what you want this was also known as 1295 without DAC given a half life of approx 30min........


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bashman said:


> worse internet sex conv ever.....
> 
> srs, I think you should be fine. Worse case scenario it's CJC 1295 without DAC, which tbh is what most companies will sell as real Mod GRF 1-29 is more expensive.
> 
> Why would you want to use that anway and what dose was you planning? From my understaning it can cause GH bleed, maybe okay if your a girl.


I think it's CJC 1295 WITH DAC that causes the GH bleed. Not 1295 WITHOUT DAC.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Are you asking why he wants to use Mod GRF 1-29? As that causes GH bleed?
> 
> The problem here is that the people you are speaking to know nothing but basics......and marketing rules.
> 
> ...


Hey Pscarb, so does that mean that CJC 1293 would be a waste of time for our purposes?. Also I am still confused as to why the 1293 is labelled on the site as Mod GRF (1-29), they are a fairly popular company, surely someone there knows the difference on which is which??. I looked on SRC and they just label it as Mod GRF (1-29) - there are no confusing CJC's flying around, will defo just order from them in the future. Torn on whether to just start using this stuff I have got or bin it - does 1293 have any useful effects that you know of Pscarb?

Interested to hear from others that have ordered off ProPeptides - what did you order 1295 or 1293?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Oak 2009 said:


> I think it's CJC 1295 WITH DAC that causes the GH bleed. Not 1295 WITHOUT DAC.


This is correct 1295 is what causes GH bleed as the half life is days....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Hey Pscarb, so does that mean that CJC 1293 would be a waste of time for our purposes?. Also I am still confused as to why the 1293 is labelled on the site as Mod GRF (1-29), they are a fairly popular company, surely someone there knows the difference on which is which??. I looked on SRC and they just label it as Mod GRF (1-29) - there are no confusing CJC's flying around, will defo just order from them in the future. Torn on whether to just start using this stuff I have got or bin it - does 1293 have any useful effects that you know of Pscarb?
> 
> Interested to hear from others that have ordered off ProPeptides - what did you order 1295 or 1293?


I doubt they know the difference mate, SRC is the only place I would order from.......

Although there labeling is wrong I cannot see how it would not be either 1295 w/o DAC or M GRF....


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I doubt they know the difference mate, SRC is the only place I would order from.......
> 
> Although there labeling is wrong I cannot see how it would not be either 1295 w/o DAC or M GRF....


Yeah unfortunatly SRC only really came to my attention after I had ordered on ProPeptides. So you think what I bought probs is 1295 WITHOUT DAC, just fcuked up labelling. I might run it while I wait on the order that I will be putting in on SRC.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I got nowhere with their chat thing either.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> I got nowhere with their chat thing either.


What was your order dude?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Was going to order GHRP 2 bud, but didnt, one of the reasons was cos their ****y chat rep tbh.

When I asked about them for advice re injury healing, they just went off on some mad aggressive legal disclaimer, and wouldnt say anything so I though F em, if they won't do that then they certainly ain't gunna be great at other customer services things. That's just me though bud!


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you put it a order anywhere else? Think I am going to put a order in with SRC.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If and when I do mate that's where I'll be going too.


----------



## Squash (Nov 5, 2011)

Im sorry, I seem to be the only one not knowing what SRC is?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Southern research company mate


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Bashman said:


> try purity-solutions.net, legit trader


have you or anyone else tried the AIs from here? I'm considering getting some of their liquid aromasin?


----------

